# ArcheryTalk 2010-2011 Indoor Spot League Rules



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a 300 55x in for both hunter and freestyle.. depends on where I'm needed


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Where does a HHA fall?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Hunter class


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

*placer scores post here!*, please state wether you are bowhunter or freestyle again


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Forgot to put that the winners will be selected by the total score by the end, and the number of X's


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

forget about this thread, check official one for changes


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i rekon ill go for freestyle


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

aaron, look at the official thread for rule changes


----------

